# Maximum rider weight for a 14.2 Connemara?



## I_am_a_cucumber (31 March 2011)

I know there have been several similar threads (usually deteriorating quickly into arguments ), but ...

What's the maximum weight you think a 14.2 Connemara should carry?  Just a rough idea?


----------



## I See Clover (31 March 2011)

I have a 14/14.1hh connemara x. I'm 5'3 (I think lol) and around 8 and a half stone. I think she holds my weight fine. Height wise, she carries herself very well so I get away with it, but if I was any taller, it would look disproportionate.

Do you have a connemara or thinking of getting one?


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (31 March 2011)

I See Clover said:



			I have a 14/14.1hh connemara x. I'm 5'3 (I think lol) and around 8 and a half stone. I think she holds my weight fine. Height wise, she carries herself very well so I get away with it, but if I was any taller, it would look disproportionate.

Do you have a connemara or thinking of getting one?
		
Click to expand...

My daughter does.  I'm just wondering generally what the max weight would be.  And, ok, wondering if it would be ok for me to hop on occasionally.  Hmm, I am about 5'3 (and a tiny bit), but unfortunately more than 8 1/2 stone.    I wouldn't inflict my weight on her now, but possibly after losing some.   


ETA: Thanks!


----------



## FairyLights (31 March 2011)

I'm, 10st 10lb and 5ft 3, I'm sure a chunky connie would be fine for me.


----------



## rambling (31 March 2011)

The old fashioned heavier types would have been expected to carry up to 14 st including saddle. 
Obviously less for lighter types at faster paces or jumping.

My chap has over 9" in bone (good flat bone) and stands 4 square, with a strong loin . 

Have you found one yet ,have you pictures? An awful lot depends on the individual.


----------



## tallyho! (31 March 2011)

I think the test is: if it's legs bow out to the side, you're too fat. If not, carry on


----------



## nemo_ (31 March 2011)

I'm about 8 1/2 stone but my 14.2hh connie has carried at least 12 stone before with no problems at all.


----------



## PapaFrita (31 March 2011)

Deffo 12 stone, probably more.


----------



## Pedantic (31 March 2011)

I'm 25 stone and fine on my 10hh bitless barefoot unicorn, farrier trims his horn.


----------



## Wagtail (31 March 2011)

Not read the other answers but I think 11 stone is the maximum for normal riding activities.


----------



## Saucisson (31 March 2011)

tallyho! said:



			I think the test is: if it's legs bow out to the side, you're too fat. If not, carry on 

Click to expand...

Or they sigh and look depressed when they see you carrying the saddle (saw this happen once, not with me I'm happy to say but it was a very large girl on a very hot summer's day - poor old chap wasn't happy to see her )


----------



## ruth83 (31 March 2011)

I'm 12 1/2st, 5'8'' (size 12/14) and I have ridden a 14.2hh connie on a regular basis before, didn't do her any harm and she was still happy to jump, bolt and buck with me on board (which she did with everyone, not because of pain or anything else, just exuberant!)


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (31 March 2011)

Cheers, everybody.   So the consensus seems to be about 12 stone. 


I am a bit worried about your unicorn though, Pedantic.  You leave it bare-horned?  I thought unicorn horns should always be shod?  (Would that be shoe horned?)


----------



## L&M (31 March 2011)

I hunt a 14.3hh connie x tb - I am 5ft 6 and around 10 stone and he carries me all day with no probs if that is of any help!


----------



## marmalade76 (31 March 2011)

I_am_a_cucumber said:



My daughter does.  I'm just wondering generally what the max weight would be.  And, ok, wondering if it would be ok for me to hop on occasionally.  Hmm, I am about 5'3 (and a tiny bit), but unfortunately more than 8 1/2 stone.    I wouldn't inflict my weight on her now, but possibly after losing some.   


ETA: Thanks! 

Click to expand...

I have a 14.2 connie cross, MW but not really chunky. I am 5' and fluctuate between 9 and 1/2 and not quite 10 stone.


----------



## appylass (1 April 2011)

My friend has a connie x ( who looks like a pure bred) about 14 hands. Her OH occasionally takes her for a blast, he is 6 foot plus and (I'm guessing) around 12 1/2 stone. It doesn't faze her in the slightest, she seems at her happiest when he's on board!


----------



## stroppy (1 April 2011)

Mine is 14.3hh i'm 5 ft 2 and 10st 4 he does not have any trouble, and can easily carry 12 stone


----------



## YasandCrystal (1 April 2011)

I have read the weight suggestions and in agreement with the suggested weight limits. However I would just like to say that a 'light' rider who is a novice or who lacks balance and core stability can ride far heavier than a 'heavy' experienced rider who can ride light.
An experienced rider will always be able to 'help' the horse in certain situations through counter balance etc.


----------



## jendie (1 April 2011)

Unicorns can carry up to 30 stones with no problem, I've seen them fly with that weight and they don't seem to notice it.


----------



## Hedwards (1 April 2011)

I'm 5'10" and about 10.5/11 stone and regularly ride my friends Connies - one a 14hh but has a very deep girth (we always say he's actually a warmblood but on very short legs) and the other a finer version at 14.2hh both carry me happily (the 14.1 around egb 10 mile pleasure rides with no problem!) however there is also 14.2hh very fine connie on the yard, while he carries me fine, i dont particularly like it as i am very much perched on top...


----------

